# japanese fighting fish



## sarnia (Oct 29, 2011)

I have only just set up my fish tank (cold water).I have one japanese fighting fish mixed with some other little cold water fish.When I bought the fish,I was advised to use tropical fish flakes(is this usual food for cold water fish?)Also I have been feeding them all just once per day, but on the internet it says that the fighter fish should be fed three times per day,so am not sure whose advice to follow.Also the info stated that japanese fighters are carnivorous,so should I be adding something to the normal food to compensate for this?help:confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

im assuming you mean the betta. (known by a few names: japanese fighting fish, siamese fighting fish..) they eat betta pellets. but also love bloodworms. bettas should be kept in tanks, NOT bowls, and should have proper filtration and heating. add a de-chlorinator to the water in the appropriate amount. get a test kit and test for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. whenever ammonia or nitrite gets above .25 (point twenty-five) do a 30% water change to get that back to 0. nitrate should stay below 40.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bettas also are tropical not cold water.* Sorry but he will die in cold water less than 24 C, ideally set a heater at 26 C. He will die from diseases rather than the cold its self.

What other fish have you got in their with him?

If you have just set up your fish tank are you planning to cycle it or do very regular (aka daily) water changes?

What filter are you using?

What size tank is it?

Pets At Home do frozen bloodworms for a couple of quid.


----------

